# "Vettig ventje" in het Frans ?



## Bix

Mijn collega en ik, wij zoeken een "mooie" vertaling in het Frans voor "vettig ventje".

Ik begrijp wat dat bedoelt: ik was "junk food" aan het eten (en ik ervan smulde!) en het was niet de eerste keer van de week   en hij heeft dat tegen mij gezegd..

Het was "affectief" en een beetje "spottend" natuurlijk, en de vertaligen dat ik bij Van Dale vind zijn een beetje _te_ pejoratief :"gros lard", "type gras", "patapouf". 

Heeft iemand hier een betere idee ?


----------



## Suehil

Zou 'gars gras' iets zijn?


----------



## Grytolle

Patapouf is een geweldig woord. Er is een café ofzo in Gent dat zo noemt (maar dan "patapoef" gespeld), en zodra ik er voorbijga, moet ik het een paar keer luidop zeggen.

Het gesugereerde "gars gras" lijkt mij trouwens een vrij perfecte vertaling.


----------



## sanne78

Ik denk niet dat "gars gras" een veelgebruikte uitdrukking is...

"Gros patapouf" of "gros lard" lijkt me beter. De eerste uitdrukking is wat vriendelijker dan de tweede.


----------



## Lopes

sanne78 said:


> Ik denk niet dat "gars gras" een veelgebruikte uitdrukking is...



Ik denk ook niet dat "vettig ventje" een veelgebruikte uitdrukking is..


----------



## sanne78

Lopes said:


> Ik denk ook niet dat "vettig ventje" een veelgebruikte uitdrukking is..


 
 Gelukkig niet!

Maar *gars gras* "klinkt" gewoon niet in het Frans, terwijl *vettig ventje*, hoewel heel ongebruikelijk, "goed" in de oren klinkt..


(Het bovenstaande is niet meer dan mijn mening, anderen denken er misschien heel anders over.)


----------



## ploy

sanne78 said:


> Gelukkig niet!
> 
> Maar *gars gras* "klinkt" gewoon niet in het Frans, terwijl *vettig ventje*, hoewel heel ongebruikelijk, "goed" in de oren klinkt..
> 
> 
> (Het bovenstaande is niet meer dan mijn mening, anderen denken er misschien heel anders over.)



Natuurlijk wel , vetzak is veel beter.




ploy said:


> tuurlyk wel , vetzak is veel beter


 Better still   saleté du boil.


----------



## moldo

Hoi,

Volgens mij is vetzak een scheldwoord voor iemand die dik is. Met "vettig ventje" wordt volgens de uitleg iemand bedoeld die van vet eten houdt, en dus niet dik hoeft te zijn ("fast food junky"). Bovendien is het niet bedoeld als scheldwoord.
Ik heb zelf nooit van deze uitdrukking gehoord, en mijn kennis van het Frans is te gering om hier een vertaling voor te bedenken.  

Groet, moldo


----------



## Grytolle

"tihi gij vetzakske ^___^" dan(!)


----------



## ploy

Grytolle said:


> "tihi gij vetzakske ^___^" dan(!)




I Like vreetzak , absolutely great


----------

